# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Clay Fish.

## Spectre1

I remember watching an outdoor T.V. show years ago and in one part they were baking fish in clay. If I remember right,gut the fish,encase it in clay,throw it in the fire. Has anyone else heard or tried this. I don't recall the details so,if anyone knows,I'd be interested in knowing. Like how would you make the pop up timer. :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Clay is just natures tin foil.

----------


## Rick

Potatoes, too. Just peel and eat.

----------


## BENESSE

Looks like a good recipe--wish it mentioned the kind of clay used.

----------


## NightShade

I have done it with trout before just to see how it came out.... It was good.... But usually I would just use tin foil.
It doesn't take as long to prep...and well just not as messy... There is a certain satisfaction cooking fish the way it was cooked thousands of years earlier while I'm out in the bush... But for conveniences sake and expediency I almost always carry sum tin foil in my pack.

----------


## Spectre1

All very interesting.Thank you.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Why go through the trouble? I throw fish right into the fire. When they get to hot to hold they are done. I don't eat the skin or scales any way, a little wood ash on the skin doesn't matter.

----------


## sgtdraino

Clay Fish. Aren't those also known as Claw Dads?

----------


## canid

doesn't have to be clay, can just as well be a silt rich mud.

----------


## Old GI

That technique is in use in many locations around the world.

----------


## canid

> Clay Fish. Aren't those also known as Claw Dads?


har. yeah; i think those are the ones.

----------


## Erratus Animus

Salt is also used to encase the fish to be cooked.

As for the questions about claw dads they are called cray fish and crawl dads

----------


## Born2Late

This method works on birds as well.Steams them nicely.Just dont try it with eggs.It makes a nice bomb.

----------


## Spectre1

Well, I'll stand back if I think the fish is pregnant. :Lol:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I've cook fish in clay twice in the last month alone. I believe I posted a comment on the thread "What are you cooking today". Anyway, it's easy and fun to make.

*You have two options when when working with clay:*

*First - Wrap the food in leaves and then in clay:*
In northeast Ohio grape leaves are plentiful so I use them to wrap the fish in. With this method you want to clean and scale the fish, then season with salt, pepper, butter, and lemon. Wrap with two to three layers of leaves and set aside.

Once you have located the source of your clay you need to prepare it for cooking. Pick out any stones as they can explode when in the fire. Add enough water to moisten the clay to make it pliable. You should be able to make flat patties out of it without them developing large cracks. Add more water if necessary to make the clay more pliable. Cracks allow steam to escape and will dry out the fish and possibly cause it to burn. While mixing the clay with you hands continue to check for stones. Make the patties large enough to cover the fish and leave about an inch around the outside. Make two patties for each fish.

Lay a fish on one of the clay patties and then lay a second patty on top. Moisten your hand and then press the edges of the clay together. Work out any any cracks in the clay. Repeat this until you have all of the fish covered in clay and ready to bake.

You need a good cooking fire with hot coals and ash. Place the clay patties on a light layer of coals and cover with another light layer of coal. It takes thirty minutes to an hour to cook the fish, depending the size of the fish, how thick the clay is, and the amount of coals used. It's better not to cook the fish too fast by piling on a lot of coals.  An average time is about thirty minutes.

Once cooked crack open the edge of the clay and remove the fish wrapped in leaves. Caution - the leaves are very hot. remove the leaves and eat.

*Second - Wrap the fish in clay only:*

When cooing fish with clay only your preparation is a bit different. Gut the fish but leave the head, scales, and fins on. Season the inside of the fish and the wrap with the clay patties. Press the clay tightly around the fish and make sure the edges are sealed.

Place the fish in the coals to cook as above. Once fully cooked, crack open the edge of the clay and peel back to expose the fish. This will remove the scales along with the skin. Remove the fish from the second layer of clay. Pull on the fins to remove many of the bones and the cut off the head. It's ready to eat.

----------


## Runs With Beer

PVG you are right on this method, Have tried it several times, works like a charm.

----------


## Batch

> Why go through the trouble? I throw fish right into the fire. When they get to hot to hold they are done. I don't eat the skin or scales any way, a little wood ash on the skin doesn't matter.


Do you put it in the coals or right in the flames?

I like simple. Simple is more better!  :Tongue Smilie:

----------

